# MUTANT! 3 cotlydons



## Dexter (Oct 20, 2008)

It must be my lucky day.  
I can't recall coming across this before, probably not that unusuall  hope I posted in right section

So it has 3 cotlydons and 3 first leaves
see what happens
Dexter:bongin:


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo Ho Dex,
   I love it when something alters away from the norm. You never know what it's going to turn out to be like. Imagine that it mutates into the meanest smoke on the planet, and upon the first good puff it Bitc* slaps you into tomorrow, LMAO... Wouldn't that just be the living end, LOL
 Now imagine inviting a friend over and saying you like that right ? TRY THIS !!! Ha-Ha-Ha
Always fun to imagine and hope. But non the less ve vill be vatching you. LOL

good luck friend
KingKahuuna


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet!  This will be interesting.  You going to use this thread as a grow journal for it?


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome!  Congrats brother.  See the new Dex tonight?  Pretty good.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 20, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Dex,
> I love it when something alters away from the norm. You never know what it's going to turn out to be like. Imagine that it mutates into the meanest smoke on the planet, and upon the first good puff it Bitc* slaps you into tomorrow, LMAO... Wouldn't that just be the living end, LOL
> Now imagine inviting a friend over and saying you like that right ? TRY THIS !!! Ha-Ha-Ha
> Always fun to imagine and hope. But non the less ve vill be vatching you. LOL
> ...



 One can only dream, interestingly it is the first to sprout out of 20 seeds I put in the tomatoe pot, At first I thought it was a 3 leafed clover, and I only booked airfares to dublin just last week:watchplant:
Dexter


----------



## Dexter (Oct 20, 2008)

> _THCPezDispense _Sweet!  This will be interesting.  You going to use this thread as a grow journal for it?



I guess so, maybe a mod can move it to the right area.....plz:cool2:




> Disco94 Awesome!  Congrats brother.  See the new Dex tonight?  Pretty good.



Yeah pretty chuffed, only spotted it half an hour ago
Re: Dex.....shhhhhhh lol, We only just finished season 1 on this side off the earth.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> Yeah pretty chuffed, only spotted it half an hour ago
> Re: Dex.....shhhhhhh lol, We only just finished season 1 on this side off the earth.



It gets addicting... pun intended!:hubba:  We are on Season 3 in our house.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

Morning Dexter 

As the originator of this thread, you have the ability to delete the whole thread plus all comments.

So you could delete all this and start a grow journal in the gj section, to delete this thread simply click 'edit' on your first comment right up the top and click the relevant delete clicks


----------



## Dexter (Oct 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Morning Dexter
> 
> As the originator of this thread, you have the ability to delete the whole thread plus all comments.
> 
> So you could delete all this and start a grow journal in the gj section, to delete this thread simply click 'edit' on your first comment right up the top and click the relevant delete clicks



Evening Hippy, I may as well leave it were it is then, "I aint bovered"


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2008)

DEX.. if you would like it moved, just ask a mod. It's what we're here for 

"tri-foliates"... you might try a search of 'that' here, or "whorled phyllotaxy" 
I know they have been discussed here before


----------

